# Converters: Metric Halo or Lynx Aurora



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've posted this in the "Your DAW" section as well as it applies to both forums...

Here is my dilemma... I have an option to buy a used Lynx Aurora 16 with variable trim + a single Daking Mic Pre / EQ unit. I was originally planning on getting a Metric Halo LIO with 4 pre amps installed. I can't decide which way to go now!

If I get the Lynx I'll also need a monitor controller though... With the MH, everything is in one box which is nice. But with the Lynx I get 16 i/o which could be nice should I decide to expand later down the line... Although it might just go the opposite and I might end up scaling down in the years to come!

I'm open to your thoughts and suggestions. The Metric Halo is $2699 and the Lynx + Daking is $2200.

My current interface is an Apollo Quad (original silver model) running on the Mac Pro cylinder.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 2, 2016)

Just remember that the Metric Halo is OSX only and the Lynx is cross platform

I have the Lunx and whilst it is very good, I find the USB drivers a little bit flaky at times. It's fine with Nuendo and Pro Tools, but if I have Sibelius open as well, the multi client nature doesn't seem too robust.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

Daryl said:


> Just remember that the Metric Halo is OSX only and the Lynx is cross platform
> 
> I have the Lunx and whilst it is very good, I find the USB drivers a little bit flaky at times. It's fine with Nuendo and Pro Tools, but if I have Sibelius open as well, the multi client nature doesn't seem too robust.



Ah yes sorry I should have said that I'm on OSX using one of the new Mac Pros.

Thats interesting about the driver... This Lynx does indeed have the USB card installed as well. I doubt I'll ever use more than one audio application at the same time though... Unless we're taking iTunes? I work in Cubase but reference with iTunes all the time.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sure you'll be fine with Cubase and iTunes. I think the problem is related to the way that Avid likes its apps to grab the driver as hard and often as possible. Something I'm normally a fan of, but not when it comes to audio drivers.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 2, 2016)

Both units look great and I've worked quite a bit at a studio that uses Lynx; they are the bomb.

A few questions:

1. Are you using it to record live players? More than one at a time? 
2. Do you record a multi-mic setup for drums or are you recording 5.1 live?
3. Do you have a lot of analogue synths or other analogue inputs?

I'm asking (as you can no doubt infer) because I'm wondering whether you need more than a single stereo A/D D/A path. The reason I'm curious is that, for that price, you might be able to get a Lavry 2 channel setup that would be very good too. 

Like many composers, I stay all-digital until my final monitor stage, so when composing I only need 2 channels (L/R) for stereo monitoring. For mixing of course it's different in 5.1 but for actual composing, unless you have lots of analogue input or are recording more than a stereo pair of mics, the extra inputs just cost more and don't really do anything.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Both units look great and I've worked quite a bit at a studio that uses Lynx; they are the bomb.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



Hey John,

1. Yes I am  I have two mics hooked up permanently to my Steinweg piano and then I have another mic that gets used for string soloists.
2. No 5.1 recordings at all.
3. I do. A few analog synths that get used daily.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2016)

At this level the differences are usually very subtle, and hard to get in your ears immediately. A few years ago I had several interfaces here - ones below that price level - and it took me a while before I could pick out the differences between the top three right away, and even then it was only for a short time.

Now, it might be different if you're recording your own piano. You've spent countless hours listening to it, so you know what it sounds like.

But for punters like me, miniscule audio differences aren't necessarily the most important factor. I went with the Metric Halo 2882 even though there was one other candidate for the same price that probably sounded a tiny bit better. And given that the other one is now a driverless boat anchor while the my 15-year-old 2882 is still going strong, I made the right decision.

To be clear, the 2882 still sounds excellent and the difference was in the "who cares" range. My point is that I suspect you'd find the same with those two interfaces.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> At this level the differences are usually very subtle, and hard to get in your ears immediately. A few years ago I had several interfaces here - ones below that price level - and it took me a while before I could pick out the differences between the top three right away, and even then it was only for a short time.
> 
> Now, it might be different if you're recording your own piano. You've spent countless hours listening to it, so you know what it sounds like.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight man!  Appreciate it! 

...I still can't decide!!


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there something wrong with your Apollo?


----------



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Is there something wrong with your Apollo?


It's an OK device. I've been looking to upgrade it for sometime now. Pres aren't fantastic.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2016)

What about outboard preamps?

$900 for the portable Millennia Media stereo one is hard to beat.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 2, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What about outboard preamps?
> 
> $900 for the portable Millennia Media stereo one is hard to beat.


$900 for a stereo Millennia? Haven't seen that... Do you have a link?

I have a Drawmer 1960 stereo tube pre which gets used a lot here. Also, if I took the Lynx I'd get a single Daking Mic Pre / EQ with it (the seller wants to sell both as a bundle for $2200). The Metric Halo on the other hand apparently has incredible pres onboard, so I think I'd be set with that unit straight out the box.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And given that the other one is now a driverless boat anchor while the my 15-year-old 2882 is still going strong, I made the right decision.



Thats what I love about MH! Support for life and its future proof! What device was it thats now a boat anchor if I may ask? I definitely don't want that to happen ever if I'm sinking this amount of cash into a device.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 3, 2016)

$50 on Apogee...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, we journalists are supposed to tread carefully, so I won't post that it was the Apogee Ensemble.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 3, 2016)

Jason, it's the HV-32p. There's a picture of it on their home page:

http://www.mil-media.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 3, 2016)

It's actually $1100, a little more than I thought. But still a great deal.


----------



## jason_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Jason, it's the HV-32p. There's a picture of it on their home page:
> 
> http://www.mil-media.com


Thanks man! Definitely something I'll be checking out


----------



## jason_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Well, we journalists are supposed to tread carefully, so I won't post that it was the Apogee Ensemble.



Haha thanks.



stonzthro said:


> $50 on Apogee...



$50 to you sir!


----------



## cjaudio (Jun 3, 2016)

Those new Apollos apparently have better conversion and then you could double down on UAD plug-ins. I'm already deep down that rabbit hole though. So i may be a bit biased

EMT 140 on strings


----------



## SPOTS (Jun 4, 2016)

Another great solution is the Grace Design M201 with A/D converter. It's a killer (although a bit pricey). If you are interested, depending on where you are based, I may consider selling it (I am trying to scale down to my ULN-8).


----------



## jason_ (Jun 4, 2016)

cjaudio said:


> Those new Apollos apparently have better conversion and then you could double down on UAD plug-ins. I'm already deep down that rabbit hole though. So i may be a bit biased
> 
> EMT 140 on strings



I love the UAD plugs and will probably get a satellite, but I don't like their interface hardware and they're philosophy of upgrading it every year or two. I'd rather buy a good converter once and be done with it and add decent mic pres as I progress. Same goes with the Metric Halo - Plus I have a monitor control built in and 4 stellar pres (so I hear) already available.


----------

